# paxil diary



## barbaraann72 (Jun 12, 2011)

I started taking paxil last Monday, this is my day by day diary so far. I am questioning whether the side effects are out weighing any potential benefit (I feel horrible all of the time since starting). 

paxil diary

day 1 -- disoriented, unable to focus on an activities

day 2 -- drowsy, nauseated, no desire to partake in activities that I enjoy (sewing, knitting,games)

day 3 -- nauseated, headaches have worsened, lack of appetite, anxiety, dizziness, vomiting *, fatigue, mild panic attack

day 4 -- nauseated, could not complete normal exercise routine, vomiting, fatigued, no appetite, no interest in creative activities, headaches

day 5 -- nauseated, headache, dizzy, fatigued

day 6 -- nauseated, dizzy, fatigue, panic attacks, headaches, eye twitches, blurry vision


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

barbaraann72 said:


> I started taking paxil last Monday, this is my day by day diary so far. I am questioning whether the side effects are out weighing any potential benefit (I feel horrible all of the time since starting).
> 
> paxil diary
> 
> ...


Sounds like this med is a winner for you.... :sus
Hope all that goes away


----------



## barbaraann72 (Jun 12, 2011)

A Sense of Purpose said:


> Sounds like this med is a winner for you.... :sus
> Hope all that goes away


thanks sense. 
if it doesn't, I'll never know if the paxil is working on the social anxiety since I'm too sick to leave the house.


----------



## solitarian (Nov 14, 2009)

Barbaraann72,

Sorry to hear about your bad experience with Paxil so far. The side effects will often disappear after a while, so you may want to stick it out. I started Paxil 2 1/2 weeks ago. I started with 10mg for the first week and then increased to 20mg after that. I had some gnawing/hunger pains in my stomach for the first 48-72 hours. My main side effect was significant fatigue, which lasted for most of the first two weeks. At the two week mark, my fatigue left and I had my first "good day" (little depression) in a very long time. Since the two week mark, I have noticed that my depression is indeed starting to lift, but the effects on my SA remain to be seen.

What dose did you start with? My doctor warned me about nausea for the first couple of weeks and started me at a lower dose to limit this side effect. He also was very emphatic about how long it will take to feel better on Paxil...4-6 weeks for the first effects and 3-6 months for maximum impact. Everybody is different, and Paxil may or may not be the med for you. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

It's just a SSRI ?
Poor thing getting so sick from one
Just try hang in there it could change your life


----------



## barbaraann72 (Jun 12, 2011)

hi solitarian!

glad to hear you got over the fatigue and that it is helping with your depression. 

I am currently on 10mg and not scheduled to increase to 20 for another week. at this point I cannot fathom that, but hopefully I will be more acclimated to it by then. I wasn't given any warning to these side effects by my doctor, so it was a bit alarming at first. I don't see him again for another 5 weeks, but if the side effects don't diminish before my scheduled increase I may call the office before starting the 20mg. 

a


----------



## socialbuttrfly (Jun 13, 2011)

I took Paxil for over 10 years. It helped me ALOT and the side effects should go away. My problem was if I skipped even 1 day of taking it, I would start to withdraw and become really sick, with "brain zaps" and even vomiting sometimes. 2 years ago I switched to Prozac and have been pretty happy with it. Good luck.


----------



## Sapphiress (Jun 15, 2010)

there's a class action law suit about this n ppl are still taking paxil? wtf is wrong with this world...

paxil is the first anti-depressant I was ever on when I was like 14 and I gained like 40 pounds on it. that doesn't even have anything to do with the class action lawsuit that is Against paxil tho Why is this drug still on the market??%!*^%[email protected]&^!%

*edit* I'm sorry but I have become far too educated on natural things to stand for that type of crap anymore... just do some research, there are many alternatives. You're not going to die without paxil or any stupid anti-depressant.. I think part of the problem is that we think there is no alternative but it took me a long time to learn that there are tons of other alternatives that are beautiful. google knows tons of stuff I assure you it does and tons of people out there know tons of things too. 
if I had to contribute a couple keywords I'd say you'd be wise to investigate
eft
b-complex
Celestine Prophecy
water (not flouride-infested tap water)
exercise
artistic expression (writing, drawing, painting, creating)
staying away from caffeine, smoking, drinking, white bread and excessive other white carbohydrates


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

Sapphiress said:


> there's a class action law suit about this n ppl are still taking paxil? wtf is wrong with this world...
> 
> paxil is the first anti-depressant I was ever on when I was like 14 and I gained like 40 pounds on it. that doesn't even have anything to do with the class action lawsuit that is Against paxil tho Why is this drug still on the market??%!*^%[email protected]&^!%
> 
> ...


Im glad you found something that works for you, but you *should not* be encouraging people to get off their meds. Its quite irresponsible and shows nothing but your bais and inability to put yourself in someone else's shoes. Meds can help _*some*_ people. It is up to them to weigh up the pros and cons, with their doctors.


----------



## barbaraann72 (Jun 12, 2011)

day 7 -- **dizzy, headaches, shaky, sweaty palms, clenching jaw, increased sensitivity to sound/noise
** these symptoms lasted for no more than one hour

feeling much more coherent today, nausea & fatigue are at a minimum. took more of an interest in personal appearance. * was able to knit for about 1/2 hour before losing focus -- this is a big improvement.*


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

paxil's still one of the best ads I should have not dropped it for cymbalta but just having my dosage raised sometimes I miss it


----------



## barbaraann72 (Jun 12, 2011)

hey swim!
how was it for your SA?


----------



## barbaraann72 (Jun 12, 2011)

day 8 -- feeling "spacy" & tired (not exhausted!)., no nausea, and just a dull headache. woke up to grinding my teeth (have not noticed this before). *appetite is still nearly non-existent.*
was able to do 3/4 of my normal workout routine -- another step in the right direction.*


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

barbaraann72 said:


> hey swim!
> how was it for your SA?


it has always been great for anxiety in general,from panic to gad to ocd.
It's no accident if paxil prescriptions soared after 9-11, in fact paxil is the most anxiolytic ssri.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

barbaraann72 said:


> day 8 -- feeling "spacy" & tired (not exhausted!)., no nausea, and just a dull headache. woke up to *grinding my teeth* (have not noticed this before). *appetite is still nearly non-existent.*
> was able to do 3/4 of my normal workout routine -- another step in the right direction.*


this a good sign that shows that paxil is working well on your serotonin transporter. you're going to feel great.


----------



## barbaraann72 (Jun 12, 2011)

swim said:


> this a good sign that shows that paxil is working well on your serotonin transporter. you're going to feel great.


that's exactly the kind of feedback that I want to hear!


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

I remember feeling horrible on the first week and I started at full dose of 20mg, anxiety worsened, nausea and other bad symptoms. I called the doctor to tell him I was sick and he fairly ordered me to stay on the medication.
Then Sereupin (one of the many italian names of paxil) kicked in after a week on a sudden and it was bliss.


----------



## barbaraann72 (Jun 12, 2011)

I started this diary because I was having a really hard time with the side effects starting paxil. happily, this will be my last "daily" update. 
thanks to everyone for your support and well wishes over the past week!

day 9 -- virtually side effect free
tired (but nothing that a nap wouldn't cute), appetite has slightly increased
did full workout routine!


----------



## ssimply (Jun 11, 2010)

I have taken paxil for 5 days and I have had no side effects other then a bit if a sore jaw


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

ssimply said:


> I have taken paxil for 5 days and I have had no side effects other then a bit if a sore jaw


What dosage are you on?


----------

